# Déformer sa voix sur Skype ?



## @ Flo (2 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, tout d'abord, je ne suis pas sur d'être dans la bonne catégories, mais voilà.

Je m'explique ;
J'aimerais changer ma voix sur skype ( la déformer ), en voix d'homme, de femme, nimporte la quelle tant qu'elle est déformer.. Voilà, donc je chercherais un tool qui puissent faire sa ( ou autre ).

Merci de votre compréhension, @+, Flo


----------



## @ Flo (3 Novembre 2010)

Up SVP !!!!!


----------



## @ Flo (6 Novembre 2010)

Personne ne c'est, merci c'est sympa


----------



## Cafefroid (7 Novembre 2010)

Personne ne répond parce que ce que tu veux faire est, au mieux une blague, au pire une entourloupe.

Voilà, dans le doute (je suis sûr que tu veux seulement faire une blague), les gens semblent préférer ne pas répondre.


----------



## giga64 (7 Novembre 2010)

Absolument pas !!!! Il s'agit d'une question tout à fait sérieuse en rapport avec une demande de rançon.

Merci de me répondre.


----------



## edd72 (7 Novembre 2010)

Voice Candy


----------



## Teteo (8 Novembre 2010)

Il y a aussi Skype Voice Changer!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2010)

Sinon, l'entrée son du Mac étant une entrée ligne, utiliser un micro externe branché via une "pédale" d'effets (ce qui nous ramènerait dans le domaine d'action du forum "Périphériques et accessoires", contrairement aux solutions "logicielles" qui n'ont pas leur place ici).


----------



## Cafefroid (8 Novembre 2010)

Teteo a dit:


> Il y a aussi Skype Voice Changer!





giga64 a dit:


> Absolument pas !!!! Il s'agit d'une question tout à fait sérieuse en rapport avec une demande de rançon.
> 
> Merci de me répondre.



Arg, les gens répondent !
Les gens m'ont décevoir beaucoup, beaucoup


----------

